# wheres the fish



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

any idea as to where the fish are, a few white trout, remoras at the beach. should'nt the white trout and spanish be here. thanks


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I honestly dont fish for white trout. But the Spanish are there. Few kings, remora's always gonna be a problem. Kings about to fire up, once the cold weather come thru.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Just give it about another 2 weeks and the kings should start their fall run. Issac messed everything up.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Good question, I havent dipped a hook since school started back. But now that you mentioned it. It is past time to clean up the rigs an get out. Season change an time to put a couple in the freezer.... ole carver


----------

